# stupid wind!!!!!



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

got windy here on hallows eve so I took down my newest demon so he wouldnt suffer any dammage and a suprise upon my awakinging one of my other props fell upon the demon crushing him this has totally bummed me out I worked on him with any spare time I had for 3 weeks and mother nature squished him like a bug in one devistating blow But he will be resurected for next year now with animation he will live again again dagnabbit


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

that stinks! It's windy here in NJ today too. Thankfully our fog machine is going to be used in a trunk prop... otherwise it would be useless.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats to bad, Mike! I was going to put out my witches yesterday, but didn't ,between the downpours, and wind, they would have either floated or blown away! I hope the wind dies down some


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a bummer. After two severe windstorms a week apartits finally gonna be calm tonight.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry to here that..the wind broke our scarecrow this year


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

The wind here played havoc with my outdoor maze and props last night. It held up for last night's event luckily, but it's a mess out there today. The shiatsu prop on the motion sensor never shut off because the plastic walls were so active and it burned itself out so now it's a static prop. It's supposed to calm down today and I've got plenty of time to sort out the mess.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Spent 2 hours fixing my yard due to rain but mainly very strong wind gusts. Cracked one of my tombstones and bent some ghouls. Finally cleared up with a little sun but the wind is still strong. All my motion sensor characters are going crazy! Thankfully, still having a nice flow of TOT's since 3pm and they made nice comments about my decorations. That makes it all worthwhile! Happy Haunting.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I know the feeling. A nice wicked gust knocked over a solid wood column. Took out the gargoyle (which I think still works) and shattered the lantern which was hanging from it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just get yourself some of those power-prop shark pants and you'll have that demon fixed in no time:googly:

The wind had us a bit concerned as we were setting up today (definitely messed with the fog, no low-lying effect this year), but settled down by the time the TOTs were out.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Wind here didn't calm down until 10:30 when I started to take down the haunt. We had gusts today of 60 km/h roughly 35-40 mph. It sucked!!! I had to wait until the last possible minute to set up and even then I had to reset tombstones over and over. I finished set up at 5:45. Couldn't cut it much closer. 3 years in a row we have had strong winds, this year being the worst. Heres to a calm 10/31/10.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your demons demise. Hope you can resurrect him for next year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Wind troubles here yesterday also. I came home and then had to walk down the street collecting all my tombstones. I went in the back yard and the pressure built up inside my masoleum and it blew the sides off, broke some of my tombstones, turned my crank ghost into a big knot and limbs fell and broke my colored bulbs. I thought I was ahead of the game this year but I guess mother nature had other plans.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Lucked out a bit regarding wind...didn't knock anything down until Sunday morning when I found my floating lantern and its counterbalance on the ground. Have to go with steel fishing line next year, methinks. Oh, the fog cooler this year? Useless!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had prop damage. I too had some major wind. Had to nix the fog chillers and only used one fogger in my fire bowl prop which worked fine. I only set up the props that were somewhat windproof. Glad to say I suffered no major damage. Thank God the rain came after I tore my haunt down. We'll try again next year. Good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

On the other hand, the strong wind we had randomly shook the plastic walls in the maze and added a unsettling quality in there.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ya, we got hit pretty hard with high winds over here in Massachusetts too. I went out and got 70lbs of dry-ice, just to have the effect minimized. Also 6 torches that wouldn't stay lit. Luckily most my props have long anchoring spikes into the ground, so everything stayed in place.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The part that I hated the most about this wind was on Friday it was very calm - on Saturday the rain and wind wouldn't let up - on Sunday - very calm and even the sun came out - Imagine that!

Good thing I decided to clean my rugs after I put away the Halloween stuff because of everyone coming and going on Halloween and tracking wet leaves and whathaveya. 
I was feeling a sense of dissappointment every time I have to fix a prop or even take one down because of damage, but once the TOTer, neighbors and family started coming, all bad thoughts and curse words came to a halt and it was funtime.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wind damaged one of my zombies. Repaired him stronger than ever. Stronger wind came back, and damaged him again. Repaired before the day, but took it all down yesterday so I won't have to repair again.


----------

